# which brands of outerwear have jackets and pants that zip together?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Holden and Saga are all I can think of atm... Pretty sure saga zips together atleast


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My special blend pants and jacket have 4 large snaps on the waste to hold the powder skirt secure. I've never had it release or allow snow in.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya my coat has a powder skirt and so do my normal pants... I always make it a point to pull down my skirt when I take off and I never have issues


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Volcom pants and jacket zip together


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Burton, Holden, Special Blend, Volcom that I know of. Isn't their entire lines, depends on the model, usually the higher end ones.


----------



## mimalmo (Nov 20, 2010)

I have Burton Poacher pants and jacket that have this feature.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Burton, Volcom, Holden zip together and some like Vans and 686 snap together.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Volcom patented it. Theirs is best. Instead of it being at the top of the pants, theirs is at the bottom of the belt loops. That way you actually have some room for your layers instead of tucking it all into your pants.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Volcom's is pretty good, but I noticed that my pants and Jacket don't match up completely (hasn't been a problem though). 


I actually got my ride jacket to cross with the Volcom pants, so I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

My burton jacket have a powder skirt and it buttons together at the front. It also can be zipped to my pants at the back but i never do it cause its a pain in the ass to zip and it makes it so i have to tuck my hoodie or whatever im wearing under my jacket into my pants and it's kinda awkward. Haven't had a problem with it yet but if i ever start getting snow down my back its nice to have the option.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

have volcom...love it


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I always make it a point to pull down my skirt when I take off and I never have issues


Could I quote this in my sig? :cheeky4: I suspect one of these days you'll have an issue


----------



## Pensrud (Sep 30, 2012)

*Couldn't agree more*



InfiniteEclipse said:


> Could I quote this in my sig? :cheeky4: I suspect one of these days you'll have an issue



As a tall rider, I have always had issues. If I sit on groomers, which I never do, and don't ride aggressively (rare), sure, the skirt can stay down. But too often if doing any large movements, the skirt is up, and the buttons released.

Using various Burton, Special Blend, Bonfire, and other brands.

Have finally decided, time to buy something with a zipper.

Thanks to those that contributed here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom Owns


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Volcom Owns


Volcom has the patent, burton no longer uses a zipper because of this.


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

Rhythm Outerwear also has the zip pant to jacket interface.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ride newport jacket + volcom oxide pants. Porn!


----------



## Pensrud (Sep 30, 2012)

*any recommendations for pant/jacket zip combo*

Hola all. Looking for tips on a zip pant and jacket combo.

Am 6'3, 235. Athletic build.

Any experiences, recommendations and gripes/complaints would be great.

Main uses free riding on powder days here in Swiss/Austrian alps. May use occasionally for snowshoeing backcountry tour. Would prefer a set-up that is not super warm, and that I could use with layers. Great wind-proofing/water-proofing would be ideal.

Any tips on gear you or your friends have used would be truly appreciated. Have been reading about past models and different brands, but wanted to hear reviews about what people think about Volcom Ziptech. How durable. How dexterous. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pensrud said:


> Volcom Ziptech. How durable. How dexterous.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


it's fucking awesome.


----------



## nate555 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oakley does


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

would volcom be compatible with oakley?


----------

